# 2011 Halloween Mausoleum



## Lord Soth (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok, I haven't even taken my cemetary down yet and I am already planning a new display for next year. One prop added will be a mausoleum and I will post my step-by-step here. Stay tuned...


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

I am also planning one for my cemetary. I think it would be a great place to house my foggers, and also a good place for my scarer to hide out when the kids are too little to scare. Are you planning on using wood, foam, or a combination?


----------



## Rev. Noch (Sep 2, 2008)

Immortalia said:


> I am also planning one for my cemetary. I think it would be a great place to house my foggers, and also a good place for my scarer to hide out when the kids are too little to scare. Are you planning on using wood, foam, or a combination?


Mausoleums are a fantastic addition to your graveyard. I use mine to display my FCG. Hidden behind her is my fog chiller, the fog is setup so that it rolls down the front steps and creeps on the grass through the graveyard and down the hill.


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Rev. Noch said:


> Mausoleums are a fantastic addition to your graveyard. I use mine to display my FCG. Hidden behind her is my fog chiller, the fog is setup so that it rolls down the front steps and creeps on the grass through the graveyard and down the hill.



Okay, probably a dumb question, but what does FCG stand for? And the idea of placing it on higher ground for the fog chiller effect would work perfectly in my yard!! i hope you don't mind if we "borrow" that idea. :O)


----------



## Rev. Noch (Sep 2, 2008)

Immortalia said:


> Okay, probably a dumb question, but what does FCG stand for? And the idea of placing it on higher ground for the fog chiller effect would work perfectly in my yard!! i hope you don't mind if we "borrow" that idea. :O)


No problem at all at using any of my ideas, that's why I share them. 

An FCG is a Flying Crank Ghost. It's a really cool effect and always gets lots of complements. This awesome prop was first devised by Doug Ferguson of Phantasmechanics. I don't think that their site is functional any longer, but a quick search for Flying Crank Ghost here on HF or Google will return plenty of info. I highly suggest building one and it frequently is a home haunter's right of passage into building animated props.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I bow to you more advanced prop-builders! 

Question - do you think it's possible to create a collapse-able building? I don't have room to store one in the off-season, but I don't want to take the whole thing apart, either. Hinges, maybe?


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

I also have a storage issue and was hoping to devise a way to create the Mausoleum in parts. Not sure how it would work, but I have an entire year to figure it out. Any suggestions????????


----------



## Rev. Noch (Sep 2, 2008)

Immortalia said:


> I also have a storage issue and was hoping to devise a way to create the Mausoleum in parts. Not sure how it would work, but I have an entire year to figure it out. Any suggestions????????


I don't know about the collapse able part, but mine disassembles nicely. The roof, front, back and each side all split into two parts, with a few misc. finish panels that come off of the main frame. I just put the panels into the back of the garage in the off season. Then when I reassemble it, the bolt holes slide over the bolts and then I use wing nuts to secure them. Works great.


----------



## aidanspa (Sep 16, 2010)

I'll be watching this thread closely. A mausoleum has been on my list for some time for my FCG, electricals, sound system, fog, etc. I am determined to make it Gothic...narrow & tall, something like this:


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Gothic = Creepy  I like it!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Rev. Noch said:


> I don't know about the collapse able part, but mine disassembles nicely. The roof, front, back and each side all split into two parts, with a few misc. finish panels that come off of the main frame. I just put the panels into the back of the garage in the off season. Then when I reassemble it, the bolt holes slide over the bolts and then I use wing nuts to secure them. Works great.


That's an idea. Do you have pics? I'm one of those visual-type peeps. 

I have a feeling mine will end up looking more like an outhouse - but that's OK - my display tends to be on the goofy side, so I may run with that idea.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

The very first crypt I saw was one where the garage was used and a wall was added to the front so that is what I have stuck with all these years...I only have to pull the door down at night to lock up. Tear down is just 2 pieces of 1/4" plywood altho' I do have to be careful not to crush the skeletons. I have to touch up with spray paint every year but it's not too bad.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-2010-halloween-picture55373-crank-ghost.jpg


----------



## Lord Soth (Oct 31, 2009)

Immortalia: it will be a combination of wood frame and foam - lots of gothic influence!

Rev. Noch: Can't wait to see the pics you post!

I will have work in progress within the week (real job interfering right now)


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Darn those real jobs interfering with fun stuff! Mine does that, too!


----------



## soldierwelsh (Nov 6, 2010)

im also planning on adding a mausoleum to my yard when i get back from the sand box in the 2012 season. i cant wait to see the progress that you all make on this. thanks for the journey guys.


----------



## Rev. Noch (Sep 2, 2008)

Lord Soth said:


> Rev. Noch: Can't wait to see the pics you post!


Crap, I didn't see this post and I got everything packed up and put away this weekend. When I get the pics/video of everything from friends/family, I'll see what I can to do illustrate my setup.


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Deadna: That looks awesome! I especially like how you did the skeletons on the outside.

Rev Noch: Don't be such an Eager Beaver!! LOL

I would also like to see the tear down process. I am hoping to make a normal sized mausoleum that I can strategically place in my graveyard to both hide my fogger chiller, and give my scarer and much needed "shelter" during our yard haunt. This year he (my husband) "hid" by standing perfectly still with his hands on the shovel he uses as a prop each year next to a grave. He dresses up in a head to toe ghoul costume so he blends quite well. :O) Let's just say the teenagers never see him coming until he's practically on top of them. VERY fun. 

With the mausoleum he can sit down in between if necessary so his back doesn't end up killing him. LOL Well.....if you actually CAN kill a ghoul that is.

SoldierWelsh: Keep your head down buddy. Thank you for all that you do. My hubby is med. ret. from the AF after 13 yrs turning wrenches on heavies so I know how it goes.


----------



## soldierwelsh (Nov 6, 2010)

Immortalia said:


> SoldierWelsh: Keep your head down buddy. Thank you for all that you do. My hubby is med. ret. from the AF after 13 yrs turning wrenches on heavies so I know how it goes.


thanks. I will try to do that...lol. I am actually in a Chinook Unit as a Supply Sergeant / Door gunner, so this will be alot of fun this next year. I should be able to get some plans started while I am there and maybe make the proper trades to get what i need for when i get back home.

thanks again for the support. And thank your Husband for me for his service and your sacrifices as his wife. I swear that our job is easy and fun at times, its the spouses that deserve the medals.


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

DEFINITELY be careful then. Even though firing off M-16's does sound like fun, never forget that they have them too. Just think of all the non-taxable halloween funds you'll have when you get home!!!!! :O) 

And thank you for saying that about military families. I was a brat so I knew what I was getting myself into and supported my husband because I knew why he was there. Be proud of what you do, because we are proud of you for it. 

Don't forget everyone, Thursday is Veteran's Day!! Be sure to thank a military member, current or retired for all that they have done for our great nation. After all, WE started HALLOWEEN!


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

here is my mauseleum from a few years back it is two pieces top and bottom ,solid pieces of styrofoam about 8 inches thick


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

ihauntu - NICE !!! love the detail! 

I love what you can do with foam, but I'm still leery of trying it myself. How durable is it? 

soldierwelsh - I have Adopted A Platoon, so I'm extremely proficient at sending boxes & cards - send me a pm with your address if you want! I am a former US NAvy postal clerk - so LOTS of practice!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

ihauntu--that's a really cool piece of work. did you laminate the foam to get it that thick or did you find it that thick? Is it the extruded stuff? I really love that it's made for 360 viewing and that it's only 2 pieces.


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

OMG that is SO cool! I really like how you made the design so intracite. Do you still use it or have you moved on to bigger and better things?


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks the mauseleum i made is 8 inch thick styrofoam used for big construction projects i got it free,salvaged from a dumpsite i picked up about 30 pieces of it, the pieces are 4foot x4foot and about 8 inches thick it is the white foam stuff, this is actually 5 pieces of that foam two sides a back and 2 top pieces here are some building photos http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/ihauntu-albums-mauseleum-build.html
and if you look in my profile page in my albums youll see the bigger and better things however this is still used, as for durability its styrofoam so you have to be carefull with it, however you can repaint it if it gets to damaged too much, its a halloween prop its gonna get some wear to it but if your carefull packing it up it will last quite a while


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

Not a Gothic mausoleum, mine is more of primitive stone walls finished the same as the columns. A video in the daylight and a night shot.

https://youtu.be/0fgExtXTUfY


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Spider Rider, I love, love, love your columns! Are they a wooden frame?


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Here's a back view of my crypt facades


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Here's the front of the crypt pictured on the left in the previous post









It's main section is 4' tall and it's just under 6' wide. the crest and bust make it almost 5' tall overall. I reinforced the structure this year so it isn't held together by spit and hope, but I still secure a pallet as its main support.

I added 4' tall x 2' wide side walls this year so i could move it a little closer to the fence and not be quite so obvious that it's flat.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Here's the cryopt that was on the right in the photo in the previous post.









The main panel is about 7" and a bit long and maybe 40" tall. The top comb is just a little short since it was made to top something else before it got repurposed. I think the overall height is just under 6' give or take a bit. It already had side pieces for the main section--they are about 2' x 2'. I reinforced this piece, too. It's got chewed by squirrels and took some wind damage in 2009 that broke off one of the end scrolls from the top. They make great back drops as long as ToTs never get a view from any angle except straight forward. Unfortunately my driveway curves behind my front yard so anything I place there [where I really want my cemetery!] has to be 360 viewable. These crypts will never be able to do that--they were both built out of stuff used for a single crypt in a friend's walk thru haunt about 5 years ago. I think I can move them forward so long as the angle of view never gets too sharp and I may be able to make 'roofs' for them from black or gray cloth which should help make them look more 3D. Any suggestions on retro fitting these guys so they can be seen at 45 degree angles or for scratch building a hill side crypt would be appreciated.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

Sent you a PM, Immortalia.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

soldierwelsh said:


> thanks. I will try to do that...lol. I am actually in a Chinook Unit as a Supply Sergeant / Door gunner, so this will be alot of fun this next year. I should be able to get some plans started while I am there and maybe make the proper trades to get what i need for when i get back home.
> 
> thanks again for the support. And thank your Husband for me for his service and your sacrifices as his wife. I swear that our job is easy and fun at times, its the spouses that deserve the medals.


Just wanted to say thanks for your service.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Spider Rider said:


> Not a Gothic mausoleum, mine is more of primitive stone walls finished the same as the columns. A video in the daylight and a night shot.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/zlalomz#p/u/6/0fgExtXTUfY


Man, that is so *RAD!*


----------



## Mr. Moundshroud (Nov 1, 2010)

I second the radness! The foliage in that part of your yard practically begs for that set-up! Did you post a how-to on those fantastic columns?


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

Kind of, but not on this site. I will send you a PM.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah, I third that radness. That is friggin top-notch. Looks so good.


----------



## soldierwelsh (Nov 6, 2010)

Dr. Phibes said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for your service.


Thanks. I appreciate it. It is always so amazing to me to get thanked for something that I love doing with all of my heart.


----------



## Jaybo (Oct 18, 2008)

For those of you wanting to build a collapsible mausoleum, take a look at this How-To created by fellow HF'er TK421.












It's good stuff.


----------



## Lord Soth (Oct 31, 2009)

I love the life this thread has taken! 
Soldierwelsh, from a former ground-pounder, take care and come home safe & sound!
Jaybo: thanks for the mausoleum posting - that was the design inspiration I was looking for!
All: I will post WIP pics soon as I get a little more progress in the frame.


----------



## soldierwelsh (Nov 6, 2010)

Lordsoth : thank you for your service. Kicking doors is no joke. Thanks for what you did for us to e safe and live free.


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

This is the design I had for my mausoleum and how far I actually got on it before Halloween, I'll be finishing it for next year... hopefullly lol.


----------



## Frankenfrog (Oct 19, 2010)

Spider - Great detailing, love the spider!
Jaybo - Thanks for the link, good info


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

Good Lord that is awesome LOL



Spider Rider said:


> Not a Gothic mausoleum, mine is more of primitive stone walls finished the same as the columns. A video in the daylight and a night shot.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/zlalomz#p/u/6/0fgExtXTUfY


----------



## Darkabeus (Oct 7, 2010)

ihauntu said:


> here is my mauseleum from a few years back it is two pieces top and bottom ,solid pieces of styrofoam about 8 inches thick


Wow! Did you make that yourself? That is amazing!


----------



## SuperVixen (Sep 28, 2009)

Awesome mausoleums! Any how-to links that work? I'm very interested to try to make one of these.


----------



## Lord Soth (Oct 31, 2009)

Mausoleum is on hold this year. Look for my ground crypt constructed for an undead knight, Lord Soth. Pics will be up today in a new post. And my Angel of Death statue I am constructing as well makes its first appearance...


----------



## Demonovation (Oct 9, 2009)

I have been thinking of this for some time as well as my garage is also pretty full up of large props already and an fx shop! I used to work at Safety Town when I was a teen in Ohio where they teach kids about laws and such before kindergarten. They always put out these little buildings and let the kids ride in those little peddle cars around them. Anyways, the buildings were easily stored and collapsible b/c on the inside of them they had a hook and eye screw. Ie. you put one hook on one side, it goes across into the eye loop on the other side, making a little diagonal line across the corner. I hope this make sense. One at the top and one on the bottom of each side, the pressure held the building together. Pretty neat. I don't know how you would do a roof though as these buildings didn't have roofs. Maybe someone can expand upon this.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Dr. Phibes said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for your service.


 Diddo! Also, this yard is amazing! I have to say if you did this yourself I am amazed. It's not the props that impressed me the most, but the lighting!!!! That to me is what makes it eery! Pretty good video'in too!!


----------

